# [MB] DataSuite: Die Datenzentrale für S7 / Feedback und Meinungen gefragt



## MB Software und Systeme (13 Juni 2022)

Liebes SPS Forum,

der eine oder andere hat vielleicht schon unsere DataSuite Software gesehen oder sogar ein Projekt damit durchgeführt. Inzwischen gibt es die Version 3 mit vielen neuen Funktionen. Kurzbeschreibung:

*Wo SPS Programmierung an Grenzen stößt, macht die [MB] DataSuite einfach weiter



*

Erweitern Sie Ihre Maschinen und Anlagenprogrammierung um erstklassige Datenfunktionen. Noch nie war es einfacher S7, TIA und Beckhoff Automatisierungen um moderne Datenanwendungen zu erweitern:
- Dateien mit Maschinendaten füllen: Excel, CSV, HTML, PDF
- Bidirektionale SQL, CSV und Excel-Datei Anbindung
- Email, SMS, Threema, Telegramm
- OPC-UA
- REST-API (Web) bidirektional
- Integrierter Webserver
- Drucken

Besonderen Wert haben wir auf einfache Bedienung gelegt. Der integrierte NoCode Editor ermöglich ganz einfach ohne Programmierung komplexe Abläufe und Konfigurationen. Beispiel: Bei Überschreitung einer Grenztemperatur soll ein Messprotokoll mit SPS Daten als PDF per Mail verschickt werden und gleichzeitig eine SMS mit dem aktuellen Temperaturwert versendet werden. Mit wenigen Klicks ist das realisierbar und bis ins Detail durchdacht. So haben wir natürlich eine Hysterese im Angebot (ein weiterer Klick) und einige andere in der Praxis nützliche Funktionen.

Kostenlose 30 Tage Testversion: 
https://mb-datasuite.com/de/download-datasuite3/

Wir haben viel Zeit und Mühe in diese Software gesteckt und freuen uns auf Euer Feedback. Was gefällt Euch? Was kann man besser machen?


Euer DataSuite Team von [MB]


----------



## MB Software und Systeme (14 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> bzw. falls man es mit (kostenlosen) Bordmitteln umsetzen möchte:
> Siemens: Anbindung einer S7-1200 CPU / S7-1500 CPU an eine SQL-Datenbank


Ja, das ist ein guter Link zu dem Thema. Es gibt auch noch einiges hier im Forum. Das Thema wurde lange, breit und immer wieder diskutiert. Mein Fazit dazu: Es geht, wenn man sich da reinfuchst und einliest, Siemens macht es einem dabei nicht einfach. 

Es wäre doch so schön, wenn man SQL Statements wie "Select Name from Customers Where Key = 4711" eine String-Variable schreiben könnte und das Ergebnis würde in einen DB geschrieben, ohne Token, Lib und dies und jenem.... Gerne auch mit Verschlüsselung und Auth, ... naja, dachten wir zumindest, als wir die DataSuite entwickelt haben....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2022)

MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Siemens macht es einem dabei nicht einfach.


Ok? Hattes ihr es denn überhaupt schon einmal probiert mit der Siemens Bibliothek?



MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Es wäre doch so schön, wenn man SQL Statements wie "Select Name from Customers Where Key = 4711" eine String-Variable schreiben könnte


Das geht mit der Siemens Bibliothek






MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> und das Ergebnis würde in einen DB geschrieben








MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> und Auth


Ist natürlich auch mit dabei


----------



## MB Software und Systeme (14 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch mit dabei


Oh, danke. Das haben wir wohl beim Ausprobieren  übersehen...

Es ist eine Siemens typische Sache: Es geht (fast) alles irgendwie, wenn man nur viel liest und probiert und macht und tut. Die Frage ist nur, wenn man eine real world Anwendung mit Zeitdruck hat, wie lange braucht man zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Automatisierungsaufgabe für das Datenhandling und wie viele Fehlermöglichkeiten gibt es dabei. Ich meine jetzt nicht das kleine Hobby-Projekt, sondern Industrie mit 24/7. Da würde man doch zumindest folgende Standards erwarten:
- Überwachung auf Fehler, z.B. Verbindungsunterbrechungen
- Absicherung der Datenbankverbindung mit Auth *und Verschlüsselung* (SSL)

Geht natürlich auch irgendwie mit Bordmitteln, zumindest die Verbindungsüberwachung. Frage dazu: Verschlüsselung auch?

Das meine ich mit "nicht einfach": Es ist nicht umsonst eine 66-Seitige Anleitung, in der Siemens nur erklärt, wie man eine MS-SQL Datenbank mit einer S7 nutzt... und wenn dann der Kunde fordert, dass bei Verbindungsunterbrechung zur SPS (z.B. Netzwerkkabel unterbrochen) ein Alarm per SMS/Email etc versendet werden soll, dann kann man wieder lesen, tun, machen ....

Und dann sagt der Kunde: _Nee, doch lieber eine MySQL Datenbank_ und man kann von vorne anfangen, oder eben einfach umschalten:




Das ist für mich und unser DataSuite Team "einfach".


Aber ich hätte da noch eine andere Frage. Folgende Einschränkung gibt Siemens für die eigene Lösung an, aber das macht für mich keinen Sinn:




Ist das wirklich so? Ganz häufig befindet sich doch der SQL Server in einem anderen Subnetz. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2022)

MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Absicherung der Datenbankverbindung mit Auth *und Verschlüsselung* (SSL)


Wie ist denn die Kommunikation zwischen dem PC mit eurer Software und der SPS verschlüsselt? SSL?



MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Überwachung auf Fehler, z.B. Verbindungsunterbrechungen


Leute, das ist alles vorhanden.



MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Es ist nicht umsonst eine 66-Seitige Anleitung, in der Siemens nur erklärt, wie man eine MS-SQL Datenbank mit einer S7 nutzt


Eure Software wird ohne Handbuch ausgeliefert und ist vollkommen selbsterklärend?



MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Ganz häufig befindet sich doch der SQL Server in einem anderen Subnetz.


Üblicherweise nutzt man für so eine Aufgabe einen CP um nicht das Anlagennetz mit dem Firmennetzwerk zu mischen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2022)

MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> ein Alarm per SMS/Email etc versendet werden soll, dann kann man wieder lesen, tun, machen ....


Auch eine Standardausgabe für die man keine Sonderlösung braucht. Bis auf SMS, nutzt sowas noch jemand?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2022)

MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wenn man eine real world Anwendung mit Zeitdruck hat, wie lange braucht man zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Automatisierungsaufgabe für das Datenhandling und wie viele Fehlermöglichkeiten gibt es dabei.


Bei mir sind es nur "real world" Anlagen und es funktioniert wunderbar. Gibt es bei euch denn keinerlei Fehlermöglichkeiten? Ist da alles so perfekt, man braucht kein Handbuch und Bugs sind zu 100% ausgeschlossen? Dann gratuliere ich.


----------



## MB Software und Systeme (15 Juni 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir: Ich versuche ein paar deiner aufgeworfenen Punkte kurz hier zu beantworten. Jedoch würde ich vorschlagen, dass die DataSuite betreffenden Punkte in dem dafür angelegten Thread besprochen werden um diesen hier nicht zu sprengen: https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/mb...für-s7-feedback-und-meinungen-gefragt.108155/

*Verschlüsselung*
Inzwischen mehr oder weniger Standard bei Datenbanken. Der MS SQL Server bietet an, die Datenübertragung per SSL zu verschlüsseln. Kann man in unserer Software einfach einschalten, genau wie Auth mit Windows User ;-)


In dem Siemens Dokument, welches du geschickt hast, kann ich dazu nichts finden. Vermutlich geht das nicht...?

*Handbuch*
Klar wird unsere Software mit Handbuch ausgeliefert. Das SQL Kapitel hat aber bei weitem keine 66 Seiten und es gab schon Kunden, die komplett ohne Handbuch eine Datenbankverbindung eingerichtet haben.

*Datenbank in anderem Subnetz*
Ich schließe aus deiner Antwort, dass die Siemens Lösung wirklich nicht funktioniert, wenn die Datenbank in einem anderen Subnetz ist. In unserer Praxis ist es sehr häufig, dass die Maschinen ihr eigenes Netz haben. ERP und andere Datenbanken sind dann separiert in einem anderen Netz. Diese Netz-Separierung macht auch Sinn aus IT-Sicherheit gesehen. Man könnte jetzt natürlich einen Siemens CP kaufen, um diesem dann das gleiche Subnetz zu geben. Unsere Kunden machen das meist nicht. Es geht da weniger um Kosteneinsparung, obwohl so ein CP natürlich auch Geld kostet, vielmehr darum, dass die SPS nicht in das gleiche Netz _soll_, wie z.B. das ERP. Das hat Sicherheits- und Verwaltungsgründe. Ist natürlich nicht immer so. Manchmal läuft die Datenbank auch auf einem Edge Device in der Nähe der Maschine, da ist natürlich das gleiche Subnetz.

*Verbindungsüberwachung*
Dass man dies auch mit Siemens Bordmitteln machen kann, ist klar. Hatte ich auch so geschrieben, oder? Wenn die Anforderung ist, dass die SPS eine Meldung auf HMI ausgibt, z.B. "Verbindung zur Datenbank unterbrochen" *und *gleichzeitig die Instandhaltung per Mail/SMS/Telegram/Threema informiert werden soll, dann wird es aufwändig, zumindest ohne DataSuite. Da ist das einfach eingebaut. 

*Fehlermöglichkeinten / Bugs*
Es gibt natürlich keine Software ohne Fehler, das ist klar. Aber jeder kennt es: Wenn man etwas neu programmiert oder vielleicht sogar zum ersten mal macht, sind Bugs normal. Je mehr man selbst neu programmiert, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit Fehler zu machen. Wenn man nun weniger selbst programmiert und stattdessen eine Software einsetzt, die weit verbreitet ist und bei vielen Anwendungen weltweit einwandfrei läuft, dann spart man Bugs, Zeit und Nerven. Und ja, natürlich hatten wir auch schon Bugs in unserer Software. Wir betreiben sehr viel Aufwand diese frühzeitig zu erkennen und zu beheben.

Jetzt ist die Antwort doch etwas länger geworden, sorry 🤷‍♂️. Soll auch das letzte zur DataSuite an dieser Stelle gewesen sein. Eigentlich ging es nur darum, dies als eine von mehreren möglichen Lösungen für den TE zu erwähnen. Vielleicht meldet sich der TE noch und wir erfahren, ob er bei Excel bleiben muss/will...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2022)

Ich fasse einmal zusammen, eure Lösung würde funktionieren, die von Siemens jedoch auch. Jede der beiden Lösungen hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Noch einmal die Frage, wie wird die Verbindung von der SPS zu dem Rechner mit eurer Software verschlüsselt?


----------



## MB Software und Systeme (15 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Noch einmal die Frage, wie wird die Verbindung von der SPS zu dem Rechner mit eurer Software verschlüsselt?






Einfach OPC-UA Verschlüsselung aktivieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2022)

MB Software und Systeme schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 61716
> 
> 
> Einfach OPC-UA Verschlüsselung aktivieren.


Und wenn es keine OPC UA Verbindung ist sondern PUT/GET? Z.b. bei einer 400ér PN/DP


----------



## MB Software und Systeme (15 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wenn es keine OPC UA ist sondern PUT/GET?


Das ist natürlich auch möglich, aber dann unverschlüsselt. Aus diesem und weiteren Gründen raten wir dazu, nach Möglichkeit, nur noch OPC-UA zu verwenden und kein Put/Get mehr. Bei alten Steuerungen, also 300/400 hat man leider keine Wahl, aber die werden zum Glück auch immer weniger werden.

@DeltaMikeAir  Lass uns doch bitte diese Sachen in dem anderen Forum/Thread weiter schreiben:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/mb-datasuite-die-datenzentrale-für-s7-feedback-und-meinungen-gefragt.108155/


----------



## MB Software und Systeme (15 Juni 2022)

Ganz vergessen: Wir haben natürlich auch eine Webseite mit vielen weiteren Informationen:
https://mb-datasuite.com/de/

Zusätzlich findet Ihr in unserem Tech Blog Anleitungen, Tipps und Tricks:
https://mb-datasuite.com/de/blog/


----------

